# Super.Meat.Boy.XBLA.XBOX360-dumpTruck and other XBLA



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2010)

There have been several other XBLA releases and even more DLC since last roundup but a bout of terminal laziness/actual work stuck on my part.


Spoiler: list of XBLA and indie releases



Costume.Quest.XBLA.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Super.Meat.Boy.XBLA.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Dead_Space_Ignition_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Sonic_4_Episode_1_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus (not sure how different it is to the leaked version)
Comic_Jumper_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
NBA_JAM_BETA_iNTERNAL_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Hydrophobia_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus 
Blade_Kitten_XBLA_XBOX360-XEX <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwYze5XzjOQ&feature=related" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwYze5XzjOQ...feature=related</a>

<b>Indie games</b>
Leximo.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
This.Way.That.Way.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
The.Quest.For.Freshness.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Starfield.Battle.2.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Spaceship.Game.For.Kids.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Sleepwalker.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Music.Now.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
MetaElectric.Guitar.Guitar.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Lumi.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Jurassic.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Immunogen.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Hellico.Hero.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Decay.Part.2.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Comet.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
B-A-Mazed.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Bombs.Away.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
UFO.Commando.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Ballern.2D.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Air.Forte.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck
7.Strains.The.Infectious.XBLIG.XBOX360-dumpTruck




<b>Super.Meat.Boy.XBLA.XBOX360-dumpTruck</b>
XBLA only- you will need a JTAG machine to use this.

Sequel/enhanced remake of the popular flash game meat boy
<a href="http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/463241" target="_blank">http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/463241</a>

It gained a fair amount of press in the last few months due to some interesting videos of gameplay, catchy backing music and more. It seems to be aiming at the megaman style platformer with a dash of N+ side of things.

<b>gameplay montage</b>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e8x9H93QZew&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e8x9H93QZew&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/::|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂ /__/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:|:|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂ 
/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/|:|__ÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ\__\:\ÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ \:\ÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/ÂÂ/::\____ 
/__/:/ \__\:|/__/:/ÂÂÂÂ /\/__/:/_|::::\ /ÂÂ/::\ \:\ÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ /__/:/\:\_\:\/__/:/ÂÂÂÂ /\/__/:/ \ÂÂ\:\/__/:/\:::::\
\ÂÂ\:\ /ÂÂ/:/\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂ/:/\__\/ÂÂ/~~/://__/:/\:\_\:\ /ÂÂ/:/\:\\__\/~|::\/:/\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂ/:/\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ\__\/\__\/~|:|~~~~
\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/ \__\/ÂÂ\:\/://ÂÂ/:/__\/ÂÂ |ÂÂ|:|::/ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂ|:|ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\/:/ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ\:://__/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ|:|\/ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\/:/ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ|:|ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ \__\::/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\::/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /__/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \__\/ \__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |__|:|~ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\::/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ |__|:|ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ~~ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \__\|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\|ÂÂÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRelease:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSuper.Meat.Boy.XBLA.XBOX360-dumpTruck
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGroup:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdumpTruck
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGame Title:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Super Meat Boy
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ# Files:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ2x50mb
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂESRB Rating:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂE
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRegion:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ All
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRelease Date:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 10/12/2010
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSource:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ XBOX Live
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLink:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/splash/s/supermeatboyxbla/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRetail Cost:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ800 M$ Points
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFW Required:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNone
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNotes:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂJtagged XBOX360 Required.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInstall to:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\Partition3\Content000000000000000\
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dumptruck

-Release History-

1ÂÂ:: Tales.of.Vesperia.USA.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 04/08/2009
2ÂÂ:: Wheelman.USA.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 04/12/2009
3ÂÂ:: NBA.Live.08.NTSC.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 04/15/2009
4ÂÂ:: Disney.Sing.It.High.School.Musical.3.Senior.USA.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 04/18/2009
5ÂÂ:: Dynasty.Warriors.Gundam.2.NTSC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 04/25/2009
6ÂÂ:: NCAA.March.Madness.08.NTSC.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/21/2009
7ÂÂ:: Madagascar.Kartz.PROPER.RF.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 05/14/2010
8ÂÂ:: Splinter.Cell.Conviction.Deniable.Ops.Insurgency.DLC-XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/07/2010
9ÂÂ:: Toy.Story.3.PROPER.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/18/2010
10 :: Pirates.Plund-Arrr.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/23/2010
11 :: Transformers.Cybertron.Adventures.USA.PROPER.READNFO.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/23/2010 :: nuked_bad.dump
12 :: Satisfashion.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/27/2010
13 :: Lets.Play.Garden.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/29/2010
14 :: thinkSMART.Family.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 06/29/2010
15 :: DJ.Hero.Domination.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 06/29/2010
16 :: Lets.Play.Ballerina.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 07/08/2010
17 :: NCAA.Football.11.PROPER.NTSC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 07/15/2010
18 :: Little.League.World.Series.Double.Play.USA.WII.dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 07/30/2010
19 :: D.J.Hero.Dance.Party.Mix.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
20 :: Dragons.Age.Origins.Witch.Hunt.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
21 :: Madden.11.Max.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
22 :: Mass.Effect.2.Equalizer.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
23 :: Mass.Effect.2.Lair.of.the.Shadow.Broker.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
24 :: Sniper.Ghost.Warrior.Map.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
25 :: Sonic.Adventure.DX.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
26 :: Transformers.War.For.Cybertron.Map.and.Character.Pack.1.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruck :: 09/18/2010
27 :: Transformers.War.For.Cybertron.Map.and.Character.Pack.2.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruck :: 09/18/2010
28 :: UFC.Undisputed.2010.TUF.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
29 :: New.Carnival.Games.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/22/2010
30 :: Lips.B.o.B.Airplanes.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
31 :: Lips.James.Blunt.1973.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
32 :: Lips.Ash.Shining.Light.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
33 :: Batman.Arkham.Asylum.Dem.Bones.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
34 :: Batman.Arkham.Asylum.Crime.Alley.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
35 :: Borderlands.New.Revolution.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
36 :: Red.Dead.Redemption.Liars.and.Cheats.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
37 :: NCAA.11.Power.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
38 :: Buku.Sudoku.Puzzle.Pack.3.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
39 :: Buku.Sudoku.Puzzle.Pack.4.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
40 :: Buku.Sudoku.Puzzle.Pack.5.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
41 :: Castlevania.HD.Beauty.Desire.Situation.Dire.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
42 :: Gears.of.War.2.Dark.Corners.Multiplayer.Map.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
43 :: Things.on.Wheels.T.o.W.Cars.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
44 :: Things.on.Wheels.T.o.W.ROOAR.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
45 :: Things.on.Wheels.T.o.W.VROOM.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
46 :: Crystal.Quest.Sketch.Graphics.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
47 :: Crystal.Quest.Xtreme.Scenario.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
48 :: Crystal.Quest.Super.Synth.Sounds.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
49 :: Crystal.Quest.Nano.Graphics.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
50 :: Crystal.Quest.Animal.Madness.Sound.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
51 :: Golf.Tee.it.Up.Desert.Course.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
52 :: Mega.Man.10.Bass.Mode.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
53 :: Mega.Man.10.Special.Stage.1.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
54 :: Mega.Man.10.Special.Stage.2.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
55 :: Mega.Man.10.Special.Stage.3.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
56 :: Mega.Man.10.Endless.Attack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
57 :: Boom.Boom.Rocket.Guitar.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
58 :: Rocketmen.Axis.of.Evil.It.Came.From.Uranus.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
59 :: GripShift.Turbo.Boost.Expansion.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
60 :: Eets.Chowdown.Puzzle.Pack.2.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
61 :: Eets.Chowdown.Puzzle.Pack.1.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
62 :: 3D.Ultra.Minigolf.Lost.Island.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
63 :: Chessmaster.Live.Rayman.Raving.Rabbids.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
64 :: Chessmaster.Live.Breaking.The.Lines.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
65 :: Chessmaster.Live.Chain.Reaction.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
66 :: Puzzle.Quest.Revenge.of.the.Plague.Lord.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
67 :: Space.Invaders.Extreme.Expansion.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
68 :: Clash.of.the.Titans.Athenas.Request.Quest.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
69 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Chamillionaire.Ridin.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
70 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Clipse.Grindin.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
71 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Diddy.Bad.Boy.for.Life.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
72 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.DJ.Khaled.Im.So.Hood.Remix.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
73 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.DMX.Party.Up.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
74 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Eric.B.Rakim.Paid.in.Full.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
75 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.FloRida.Low.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
76 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Luniz.I.Got.5.On.It.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
77 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Maino.All.the.Above.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
78 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.MIMS.This.is.Why.Im.Hot.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
79 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.New.Boyz.Your.a.Jerk.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
80 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Sugarhill.Gang.Rappers.Delight.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
81 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.The.Pharcyde.Passin.Me.By.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
82 :: Alan.Wake.The.Writer.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
83 :: Moto.GP.09.10.MotoGP.10.Twin.Track.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
84 :: D.J.Hero.2.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/19/2010
85 :: Super.Meat.Boy.XBLA.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/20/2010<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't wait for super meat boy on steam. It's been on my wishlist since June 29th.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 20, 2010)

waiting for it to get cracked on steam


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 20, 2010)

Truly an excellent title! The developers have decided to lower the price of the XBLA version down to 800 msp from its original 1200 for the first few weeks as an "early Christmas gift". They didn't want to lower the price during Christmas and shaft all of their early adopters... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I strongly urge you to pick it up if you have the money to show the *two* guys who worked balls to the wall on this some love. 

They're also going to be featured in an excellent upcoming film titled _Indie Game: The Movie_. Check these out to gain an insight on the devs, their thought process, and how they put this together:

*ARTIST/DESIGNER EDMUND MCMILLEN AND HOW HE CAME TO WORK IN GAMES AND ON SUPER MEAT BOY*



*THE DEVELOPERS OF SUPER MEAT BOY ON THE IMPORTANCE OF CONTROLS WITHIN A GAME*


----------

